#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Rijke vrouw gezocht

## tamso

Ik zoek een vrouw die zeer hoog opgeleid en steenrijk is.
Een mooie vrouw met een strak lichaam,en mooie krullen en lieve ogen.
Met alles erop en eraan.
Een vrouw die onafhankelijk is, en een riante woning en auto heeft met een vakantiehuis om zomers lekker te ontspannen.
De vrouw die weet wat ze wil,en niet op haar mondje is gevallen.
Het liefst heel veel kinderen.
Spontaan,humor heeft,meelevend is,graag wat over heeft voor de anderen,zeer gelovig en mij wilt bekeren tot de Islam.

Wie ben ik.
Een klaploper die uit zijn huis is gezet,verslaafd aan de heroine,cocaine en de alcohol.
Ook ben ik een loverboy geweest.
Elke dag stomdronken en zwervend langs de vuilnisbakken voor een hapje eten.
Mijn uiterlijk is onverzorgd,gaten in mijn schoenen,weken niet gewassen,een baard,uitslag en etter in mijn gezicht,lang haar wat jaren niet geknipt is.
Ik zou graag die vrouw tegen willen komen om van te profiteren,uit te buiten,kaal te plukken en dan berooid achter willen laten.

Alleen serieuze mails graag versturen.
Mocht het klikken,dat we dan verder kunnen afspreken.
Stuur je dan mij wel geld op,want ik kan waarschijnlijk niet het kaartje kopen om naar je toe te komen,mocht je buiten mijn zwerfplaats wonen.

Tot horens dan.

----------


## Naath

misschien is het ook handig en makkelijk je bankrekening te geven voor de gulle gever onder ons :maf2:

----------


## Naath

ik zal morgen hier op het centraal station gaan bedelen zodat je toch in ieder geval je treinkaartje kunt betalen of zal ik een fiets stelen.. kan je er fietsend naar toe.. is nog gezond ook  :slaap:  in ieder geval succe6

----------


## laila.

hahahahaha.....die Thamso...je bent me d'r eentje. Doe het haast in mijn broek! :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:

----------


## LiekevV

Wat een verbluffende zelfkennis sander!! 
Dat jij dat weet van jezelf verrrasend!!

Nu wil het feit dat ik precies voldoe aan jouw beschrijving met betrekking tot de vrouw die jij zoekt.
En jij precies voldoet aan de beschrijving van wat ik niet wil, daarmee kunnen we gelukkig concluderen dat wij onze relatie gewoon zo voort kunnen zetten zoals wij altijd al gedaan hebben.

ik ben een vrouw die PRECIES weet wat zij wil! en Sander jij weet wel wat ik wil of niet?

Precies Sander! FEITEN wil ik! vooral veel feiten en bewijs!

----------


## LiekevV

oei oei je moest eens weten schatje!
en mooi en intelligent. Maar je hebt gelijk, dat is voor jou veel en veel te hoog gegrepen!

----------


## LiekevV

Da's een behoorlijk zwijn!
Maar he Tamso, ontegenzeggelijk een nuttig diertje!

----------


## LiekevV

Ik zou niet durven Tamsoootje!!
Straks ga ik knorren en dan kom jij weer met een hyperintelligente uitspraak, waarna ik weer met mijn mond vol tanden sta!
Zoals gewoonlijk!!

Ik zeg maar zo Tamso: Beati pauperes spiritu !!
Ben benieuwd of je kan achterhalen wat dit betekend en waarom ik deze uitspraak (latijn) tegen jou doe!!

----------


## LiekevV

precies heel goed! Dat is het 2de FEIT wat je hier ten toon spreidt!

Als je de rest van je topics nu ook eens goed onderzocht had, en als je nu eens niet klakkeloos alles had overgenomen van allemaal obscure sites, dan had je hier niet zoveel gezeik gehad!
Flapdrol !!

----------


## LiekevV

Zelf met je keus voor vrouwen ben je, net als met je andere verhaaltjes, niet echt realistisch.
Wat dacht je een opblaaspop om eerst een mee te oefenen?

----------


## LiekevV

jou humor ontgaat mij totaal. Net als jouw feiten en jouw waarheden. ook die ontgaan een ieder hier!!

Dat had jij als "REALIST" al 200 reply's geleden in de gaten moeten hebben!

----------


## Apart

_Ik ben rijk, maar ik val niet op zwervers_

----------


## tamso

Maar als ik nu bij jouw zal intrekken.
Dan ben ik gelijk geen zwerver meer.
Probleem opgelost.

----------


## LiekevV

Het is alleen de vraag of iemand trek heeft in nog een huisdier wat zichzelf niet kan en wil verzorgen. Die alleen maar op kosten van een ander wil teren!!
Waarschijnlijk uit zijn bekkie stinkt, en die je waarschijnlijk na een dag of wat al weer zat bent. 
En je weet wat er gebeurd met huisdiertjes die men zat is. Toch Sandertje? :turkije:  :kalasnikov:

----------


## laila.

Mijn God Tamso....Hahahahahhahahahahahah... :maf2: 
Mijn dag is weer goed.

En nu de trollenkoningin nog. Zo zielig. Hee, zij kan bij Hennie Sleegers terecht. Je weet wel ...die man die zo hunkert naar een vrouw, travo of manwijf, vindt ie allemaal goed. Al is ze zo lelijk als de nacht: Ongeschoren en uitgespuugd door de maatschappij...en bovenal doet alsof ze een of andere hotshot is. Terwijl ze maar de hele dag achter haar pc zit. Geen man die haar wil hebben....

Juist ja, zij...! :fuckit2: 

Let maar eens op hoe snel ze van zich zal laten horen!

----------


## LiekevV

Dag Sander en Laila,

Wat fijn dat jullie elkaar gevonden hebben in je afkeer jegens mij!
En Sander wat fijn dat je inteelt vriendinnetje net zo slap kletst als jij.
Des te vermakelijker voor mij! Daarvoor dank!

Tja zo zonder man en kiddo's blijft er inderdaad niet veel anders over, dan jou stalken Sandertje. Je moet alleen niet liegen over het toesturen van foto's! Ik snap dat je nieuwsgierig bent, maar er zijn grenzen!

Waar ik dan wel weer bijzonder vrolijk van wordt is jou idee met betrekking tot die trein!
Maar dat zal wel weer de spreekwoordelijke dooie mus zijn waar je ons mee opzadelt!

En wat Laila betreft. Had je mijn reply met betrekking tot het gebruik van leestekens nog een beetje begrepen?
Gezien je verdere reacties, verwacht ik dat je het wel gelezen hebt, maar dat je net als je maatje Tamso, niet hebt begrepen!

Gr, L

p.s.
Passen jullie wel op op het relationele vlak! Als daar kinderen van komen dan zadelen jullie de maatschappij met wederom een zorg op!!Dacht meldt het even!!
 :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:

----------


## tamso

Niet erom heen draaien en lopen liegen nu,lieke.
Je stuurde mij die foto op, en ik keurde je af.
Voor een zwijn moet je toch bij de dierenboerderij zijn.
Ik ben enkel een zwerver.
Die wilde profiteren van een mooie vrouw en wat niet op een varken lijkt.

----------


## LiekevV

He Sandertje,

Tja wat moeten we nu met jou?
En veel liegen! En hersenletslel! Eigenlijk kunnen wij het jou ook niet kwalijk nemen dat je zo'n in en in triest figuur bent.

Hoe is dat nou om zo helemaal alleen in je eigen sop gaar te koken.
Vindt jij Sander jezelf een held? Eentje die de waarheid kent?

Sandertje, je bent en blijft een onvoorstelbaar grappig manneke!
En niet vanwege je onvoorstelbare intellect.
Maar gewoon vanwege je heerlijke simpele kijk op de wereld.


[ame="http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=VtCMLfflFJc"]YouTube - Rain Man (1988) - Best Scenes (4)[/ame]

----------


## LiekevV

Lezen Tamsootje, vooral goed lezen.

misschien heel misschien komen die 2 jaar lagere school dan nog van pas.!!!!


hahaahahahaha. Flapdrol!!

----------


## Los

Bewijs eerst maar eens dat je een man bent.

----------


## Lina moelat takschita's

hahaahahaahhaahah
ik doe het bijna in mijn broek, wel das iets anders dan alleen serieuze topic's 
af en toe lol doen kan geen kwaad
zo blijf je jong uit stralen

go go go go go
tamsooo

----------


## Los

> H,niet te bijdehand h.




Zo jong.
EN nu al achter de PC. :slaap:

----------


## tamso

> hahaahahaahhaahah
> ik doe het bijna in mijn broek, wel das iets anders dan alleen serieuze topic's 
> af en toe lol doen kan geen kwaad
> zo blijf je jong uit stralen
> 
> go go go go go
> tamsooo


Altijd blijven lachen toch op zo een serieus onderwerp.

----------


## tamso

> Zo jong.
> EN nu al achter de PC.


Als jij kan bewijzen dat je knap en rijk bent,ik jouw wel wil aantonen dat ik een man bent.
En boven de 18.
Als jij dat ook kan.
En vergeet die krulletjes in je haar niet.
Ik hou niet van steil haar.

----------


## Los

> Als jij kan bewijzen dat je knap en rijk bent,ik jouw wel wil aantonen dat ik een man bent.
> En boven de 18.
> Als jij dat ook kan.
> En vergeet die krulletjes in je haar niet.
> Ik hou niet van steil haar.


Ik ben lelijk en rijk. Ik hoef niet te weten dat je een man bent. Ik ben 22. Ik heb kroeshhaar.  :huil:

----------


## tamso

> Ik ben lelijk en rijk. Ik hoef niet te weten dat je een man bent. Ik ben 22. Ik heb kroeshhaar.


Helaas,dan val je buiten de boot.
Ik val niet op lelijkerds.

Maar is een vrouw ook goed dan.
Ik heb nog een lesbische buurvrouw,die een partner zoekt.

----------


## Los

Nee doe mij maar een paard, dan.

----------


## Los

Waar zit je dan?

----------


## Los

Kom naar Amsterdam oost, muiderpoort. Daar zit de grootste manege van de hele wereld

----------


## Los

Ik ken de weg als geen ander

----------


## Los

Serieus? Dat is oost! weyow.

----------


## Los

Wat wil je zeggen

----------


## Los

Ik neem je, wel.

----------


## Los

Ik heb niks, zuig maar tot je een ons weegt.

----------


## Los

Nee, absoluut niet. Althans niet rijk aan doekoes.

----------


## Los

Zielen kopen met liefde

----------


## Los

Nee, ik lig liever op nat gras

----------


## Los

t is nooit goed, zei een stoere sukkel ooit.

----------


## Los

Ik druk je tegen mijn lichaam aan

----------


## Los

Wat ben jij een egoist

----------


## Los

Dat is even mooi als zonsopgang. Hoe kun je mij daarvan besparen.

----------


## Willem van Buren

> Ik zoek een vrouw die zeer hoog opgeleid en steenrijk is.
> Een mooie vrouw met een strak lichaam,en mooie krullen en lieve ogen.
> Met alles erop en eraan.
> Een vrouw die onafhankelijk is, en een riante woning en auto heeft met een vakantiehuis om zomers lekker te ontspannen.
> De vrouw die weet wat ze wil,en niet op haar mondje is gevallen.
> Het liefst heel veel kinderen.
> Spontaan,humor heeft,meelevend is,graag wat over heeft voor de anderen,zeer gelovig en mij wilt bekeren tot de Islam.
> 
> Wie ben ik.
> ...


Whahahahaha, hij is goed Tamso, wel even een kaartje sturen als je gaat trouwen. :hihi:

----------


## Miss_Shikie

> Ik zoek een vrouw die zeer hoog opgeleid en steenrijk is.
> Een mooie vrouw met een strak lichaam,en mooie krullen en lieve ogen.
> Met alles erop en eraan.
> Een vrouw die onafhankelijk is, en een riante woning en auto heeft met een vakantiehuis om zomers lekker te ontspannen.
> De vrouw die weet wat ze wil,en niet op haar mondje is gevallen.
> Het liefst heel veel kinderen.
> Spontaan,humor heeft,meelevend is,graag wat over heeft voor de anderen,zeer gelovig en mij wilt bekeren tot de Islam.
> 
> Wie ben ik.
> ...


Hahahahah ye zotte ik dach dat jij de loterij had gewonnen, zodat ik van jou kan profiteren :ole:

----------


## tamso

> Hahahahah ye zotte ik dach dat jij de loterij had gewonnen, zodat ik van jou kan profiteren


Wat kan het leven toch mooi zijn h.
Van een arme sloeber,naar een steenrijke vent.
Niet door vertellen dat ik die loterij gewonnen heb.
Want ik wil nog steeds blijven profiteren van die rijke vrouw.

----------


## III

> Beati pauperes spiritu !!


Zalig de armen van geest?

----------


## Jointje

Apart...heel apart... Grappige topic... Heb met mijn vriendinnen enorm gelachen...

----------


## Miss_Shikie

Hahahah maar die arme tamso is geband :wohaa: 

Tamso we zijn zo blij dat je lekker geband bent (hihihih)

----------


## zoethout

> Hahahah maar die arme tamso is geband
> 
> Tamso we zijn zo blij dat je lekker geband bent (hihihih)


Wie is we.
Het eenzame belgenmopje,kraamt weer wat onzin uit.

----------


## Miss_Shikie

> Wie is we.
> Het eenzame belgenmopje,kraamt weer wat onzin uit.


Ik weet dat jij het bent Tamso

----------


## zoethout

En.
Ben je nu blij dat je dat weet.
Je bent gewoon een domme belg.

----------


## III

Dezelfde mensen die met droge ogen kunnen zeggen dat een ander verbannen is hoor je dikwijls anders piepen als zij buitengesloten worden.
Dat was vroeger ook het leukste en het meest onaangename wat kon gebeuren: auto rijdt weg en n blijft achter. Aanzichtszaak.
Nu lachen, straks huilen!

----------


## Miss_Shikie

> En.
> Ben je nu blij dat je dat weet.
> Je bent gewoon een domme belg.


Ten eertse ben ik niet dom en ten tweede ben ik een volbloed marokaanse :Smilie:

----------


## ZINDUBLEDIE

Kapotlachen laat mij weten als je ze hebt gevonden  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## meiske :))

wahahhahaahahahah tamso!

----------


## marakechia2

hahahhaha jij bent leuk hahhahaha

Normaal verlangen de vrouwen van deze tijd hiernaar. Je hebt het echt precies andersom gedaan superrrr..

----------


## itssaid

Beste jongeman,

Ik hoef er niet om te lachen maar ik begrijp je heel goed wat je bedoelt.HEt betreurt mij dat wij zo zijn geworden en dat we eerst naar het tastebare en dan naar innerlijke kijken.Onze ouders hebben ons groot gebracht en dat hebben ze naar mij inzicht zeer goed gedaan met heel weinig middelen.Ze waren niet matrialistich zo als wij tegenwoordig zijn.Vooral het individualisme dat ongeveer 15 jaar uit Amerika is over gewaaid heeft veel mensen verandert in een negatieve zin.Tuurlijk er wel mensen die het met mij niet eens zijn, maar je diep in je hart kijkt is het wel zo.Hoeveel mannen en vrouwen zijn nog vrijgezel opdat ze te belachelijke eisen stellen terwijl ze gewoon hetzelfde willen.DIt heeft te maken omdat we bang zijn wat anderen er van vinden en hoe ze erop reageren.
Volgens mij heb ik al genoeg gezegd en weet je wat ik bedoel. Je hebt het heel mooi geformuleerd.Ik ben blij dat je ook anders bent.
Mag Allah met je zijn!!!

beslamma

----------


## nadiametalsa

Tamso hoe oud ben je als je breed en lang bent heb ik een baantje en onderdak voor jou.
Groetjes [email protected]

----------

